# very interesting soap roses tutorial



## Miha Engblom (Mar 17, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc-z-ScK-JM[/ame]
I just wonder what is her recipe.... she gets a very flexible soap


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2014)

I saw that a year or so ago.  Her soap roses are lovely.


----------



## seven (Mar 18, 2014)

and... of course she didn't share her recipe for the dough  why would she? i wouldn't too if i were her


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 18, 2014)

i am sure that the playdough soap recipe can work. tip my hat to her, very creative and lovely.


----------



## FGOriold (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/making-play-dough-soap-2/


----------



## Miha Engblom (Mar 19, 2014)

I have been mixing potasium cocoate paste with corn starch and it seems to become something similar...


----------



## Tienne (Mar 19, 2014)

Playdough soap?!? I never knew there was such a thing!! Wow, how brilliant is that? There are just so many wonderful avenues soap can take you down. Woowoo!


----------



## roseb (Mar 19, 2014)

My mother brought back very similar soap roses from Cuba about 10 years ago.  It was in a plastic box and it had really fake rose scent that smelled terrible.  If they can do it with virtually nothing at their disposal, I should be able to manage it.  Problem is...no one will want to use them.


----------



## maya (Mar 19, 2014)

That was very nice for your mom to think of you and bring you a gift, Roseb. Thanks for link the video, that is some talent!


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 20, 2014)

I received something similar to this for Christmas last year....I hated it. You can't soap a towel or pouf you can only soap your skin because they immediately begin to break down when the water hits it. They are hard to hold when wet because they are thin. I think these are just for decorating, not cleaning. JMO


----------

